# Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Ursula’



## Erythrone (Jul 18, 2012)

Phaiocalanthe Kryptonite ‘Ursula’


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW!!! I have this one but haven't seen a bloom spike like that!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice pic of these beauties Lise !!!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (Jul 19, 2012)

Very nice! Love the color.


----------



## Dido (Jul 19, 2012)

Impressive I like it. 
Congrats on that one.


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 19, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice. You have a top knotch collection of plants from the southern USA!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 19, 2012)

That is beautiful; can you tell us how you grow it please? :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2012)

Great color!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> WOW!!! I have this one but haven't seen a bloom spike like that!!!




Actually if is the first time that the plant bears such bloom spikes. I think maturity of the plant is the secret!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> That is beautiful; can you tell us how you grow it please? :clap:



I grow all my 3 Phaiocalanthe in ProMix (I have a 'Bloodbath' and a 'Chariot of Fire' too). I give them bright light or low light.... They are not fuzzy about temperature too. Intermediate-cool to warm... they don't seem to care...

I think 'Ursula is the best clone'. It receive very bright light from a south-west window (plus a small fluo compact bulb) since many months. It blooms many times a year. It is not as vigourous as other clones like Bloodbath (and I happy with this since the 2 others plants are now very large!!!!!!!!)

I water the plant as any tropical plant, often when growing, less when the plant seems to be tired of growing. They are very heavy feeder. Use slow released fertilizer with liquid fertiliation is a good idea.

'Chariot of Fire' and 'Bloodbath' are prone to mealies here, but not 'Ursula'. I don't know why.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the culture information!


----------

